# I hear an echo in this board...



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Where is everyone at?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm right here.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Sleeping. :smt015


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

This KY sub forum is dead dead dead.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

State of confusion.......JJ


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Hm lol


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe it's in hibernation but not really dead ?


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

Prepping for vaca travel atm. Then it's BBQ and grillin time as well as blowing up harmless watermelons and shredding paper targets soda bottles & cans... 

You know, just the usual ******* cookout stuff.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tnic said:


> Prepping for vaca travel atm. Then it's BBQ and grillin time as well as blowing up harmless watermelons and shredding paper targets soda bottles & cans...
> 
> You know, just the usual ******* cookout stuff.


Sounds like a KY picnic.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Still here, but sometimes things feel a little repetitive. I've stopped reading the "Glock vs. M&P" and "9mm vs. .45 type posts.


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

RugerP95 said:


> Sounds like a KY picnic.


KY? OH Kentucky! Whew had scenes from Deliverance running through my twisted mind. :buttkick:

And don't forget the lobsters. The empty shells might be a fun alternate target too.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tnic said:


> KY? OH Kentucky! Whew had scenes from Deliverance running through my twisted mind. :buttkick:
> 
> And don't forget the lobsters. The empty shells might be a fun alternate target too.


A person cannot have too many extra targets.


----------

